# MegaminxSim



## jfly (Mar 30, 2009)

In the spirit of taking things too far, I proudly present a Heise-esque megaminx simulator. Let me know of any bugs/features you'd like to see fixed/added.

Here it is! http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/applets/MegaminxSim/

Please enjoy! And post your times here for all to see. I claim the UWR at 12:19.xx. 2nd try: 7:04.xx. 6:30.xx


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 30, 2009)

It's beautiful!!!!!!! Thank you Jeremy, you rock!!!!!!!!

P.S. - make it so you can turn faster somehow, please...

Edit: OK fixed the frames, thanks...I still think it is awkward compared to a real life megaminx, but hey, watcha gonna do


----------



## jfly (Mar 30, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> P.S. - make it so you can turn faster somehow, please...



Thank you! Did you try turning off antialiasing and adjusting the number of frames/animation?


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome simulator! Nice controls, but the colors aren't so easy to distinguish. Could you make it so that we can input our own color codes like on hi-games? Thanks!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 30, 2009)

full keyboard clock sim please? 

mitchell's sim is limited by slow peg changes.


----------



## jfly (Mar 30, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Could you make it so that we can input our own color codes like on hi-games? Thanks!



Click choose colors, and then double click on the box of the color you want to change. It should save your settings in your cookies, let me know if that doesn't work.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 30, 2009)

Once again, very nice!

Just a few things; 
If you put the cut depth all the way to the right, do a few moves, and bring it back to normal cut depth, it will 'pop'. EDIT: Never mind, it will only do it if it is in the middle of a turn.

If you scramble it and then try to change gap or cut depth, it will 'pop'.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 30, 2009)

I changed my colors to the Meffert's scheme, and just got a 113 (1:53.xx) solve. You should really fix the "stop the timer when solved" issue


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 30, 2009)

It's not working for me...can't load the page at all...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2009)

I got a 140 second try... blahrg. I guess I really am bad at minx 

EDIT: Haha, almost forgot, nice sim 


EDIT 2: I figured out how to make it easier to find pieces - set distance and scale a bit higher. (In my opinion, by the way, the distance, scale, and frames sliders go WAY too high, and "cut depth" goes way too low). Anyway I can find pieces slightly easier now, and I got a 115. Still using the default color scheme. Anyway I'm glad you used my suggestion for the default keys, Jeremy, it makes it really easy to get used to the sim.

EDIT 3: Ohhhhhh yeah, got a 99. It went to 100 right after I started to look at the timer. (I set a D key, instead of Dw. So now I can do CP without rotation.)


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 30, 2009)

388. I suck at this. I want to make D turns actually single DR.
Edit: 323.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2009)

Got a 95. Beat that Dan! (Actually, don't. I want a sim I can be first in.)

Fanwuq: See the things in the keyboard setting that are Dw? Just set those to D - that's what the program calls the DR face.

EDIT: 94


----------



## watermelon (Mar 30, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> full keyboard clock sim please?
> 
> mitchell's sim is limited by slow peg changes.



How would you recommend improving the peg input? The number pad is only suitable for clocks of size <= 4.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 30, 2009)

@qqwref: If it makes you happy, I can't solve one  (but I might learn just to try and beat you on this sim! )


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 30, 2009)

watermelon said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > full keyboard clock sim please?
> ...



Whoops, I forgot about the higher order clocks, I never really experimented with those. Yeah I guess there isn't really a faster way to do the pegs for those. I am just looking for a sim that doesn't use the mouse at all, since mine was stolen and touchpads are kind of useless. Just throwing this out there, but I think the ideal key setup for a clock sim would be:

W, E, S, D: toggle pegs

Y, U, I, O, P: U= -1, -3, 6, 3, 1 respectively
H, J, K, L, ; : d= -1, -3, 6, 3, 1 respectively

F= flip

or something similar.

Mitchell: I don't think I ever thanked you properly for making your clock sim in the first place. It's what got me interested in clock, and I have to say that its worked out quite nicely for me. So thank you.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 31, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @qqwref: If it makes you happy, I can't solve one  (but I might learn just to try and beat you on this sim! )



Haha. It's just like solving F2L over and over, and then for LL I do EO (fruruf style), EP (sunes basically), CO (commutators like niklas), CP (R'D'R commutators).

Anyway I just got a 90 ^_^ MegaminxSim ftw!


EDIT: 87!!!!


----------



## jfly (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!



masterofthebass said:


> I changed my colors to the Meffert's scheme, and just got a 113 (1:53.xx) solve. You should really fix the "stop the timer when solved" issue


I'm on it. I'd also like to do replays and a high score list.



Robert-Y said:


> It's not working for me...can't load the page at all...


Robert, is it still not working for you? Are there any error messages you can tell me about?



qqwref said:


> EDIT 2: I figured out how to make it easier to find pieces - set distance and scale a bit higher. (In my opinion, by the way, the distance, scale, and frames sliders go WAY too high, and "cut depth" goes way too low). Anyway I can find pieces slightly easier now, and I got a 115. Still using the default color scheme. Anyway I'm glad you used my suggestion for the default keys, Jeremy, it makes it really easy to get used to the sim.


Nice catch! Reducing the perspective helps a *ton*.
Yeah, the bounds on the sliders are kinda strange. It would be easy to change it for the distance and scale sliders, but bounds for the cut depth slider depend on the current gap size. I feel it isn't really worth the effort to fix it.
And yeah, I'm very happy with the key layout. You convinced me that a megaminx simulator would be feasible in the first place.



qqwref said:


> Fanwuq: See the things in the keyboard setting that are Dw? Just set those to D - that's what the program calls the DR face.


Opps, that Dw and Dw' are left over from coding. I don't actually use them to solve it.
What is the DR face? I just picked A, B, C, D, E, F to be the "front" face, the "up" face, and so on clockwise around the front. Faces in the back are just the lowercase versions of the faces opposite them.
Is there a standard notation for faces that I don't know about?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 31, 2009)

j-fly: Robert, is it still not working for you? Are there any error messages you can tell me about?

Nah, it's fine now, I'm not sure what was wrong before but it doesn't matter now, thanks anyway


----------



## qqwref (Mar 31, 2009)

j-fly said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Fanwuq: See the things in the keyboard setting that are Dw? Just set those to D - that's what the program calls the DR face.
> ...



Unfortunately there is no standard notation, but it's usual to see the faces around front labeled U, R, DR, DL, L (going clockwise) and the faces around up labeled F, L, BL, BR, R (going clockwise). The other four faces are so rarely (that is, never) used in algs that nobody bothers to name them  But yeah, D in Jaap's notation is DR in the common alg notation.


By the way I got an 84 and this average of 12:
87 95 (84) (108) 94 89 95 90 93 90 91 100 = 92.4 + .5 = 92.9 
This is fun!

Incidentally, you wouldn't be open to making a heise-style gigaminx sim... would you?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay 469 secs first megaminx solve ever lol  Figured it out by myself 

EDIT: 241...

EDIT 2: 193...

Ok I have to stop now...

Before it's too late...


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 31, 2009)

I forgot all my algs.
What is an A perm? (I prefer either the 9 move optimal or a short 2 gen.)
I found a really bad 13 move commutator.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 31, 2009)

What IS an A perm? I've just been doing R'D'R for all the CPs.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 31, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I forgot all my algs.
> What is an A perm? (I prefer either the 9 move optimal or a short 2 gen.)
> I found a really bad 13 move commutator.


The obvious minx port?
R B' R2 F2 R2' B R2 F2' R2
(Or R2 B' R F2 R' B R F2' R2 if you wanna save a move in fifth-turn-metric)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice! But it would be awesome if it could turn faster..

sweet though! 

Lol, I really suck  like 700 secs or something on my first try, spent like 100 sec on finding the first F2L pair


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 31, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Very nice! But it would be awesome if it could turn faster..
> 
> sweet though!


Look at posts #2 and #3.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 31, 2009)

qqwref said:


> What IS an A perm? I've just been doing R'D'R for all the CPs.



just a three cycle of corners that you can get on the 3x3.. the alg is almost the same on a megaminx.. you just have to do R2 instead of R sometime, or.. IDK, well.. it's a 3 cycle of corners..


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 31, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! But it would be awesome if it could turn faster..
> ...



Thanks! Didn't see that edit that he made. I'll try again now 

I still get over 500 seconds... And with a real minx I get sub 120 secs easily


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 31, 2009)

Sub-130  It's harder than I thought it would be... I find it hard to even find all of my first star pieces...

I think just because of this great sim, I will buy a megaminx in real life soon


----------



## Pedro (Mar 31, 2009)

218, 2nd try

is it possible to "close" it, so it looks more like a mefferts?

I reduced the gap, but now all the pieces look really big, like a chinaminx


----------



## jfly (Apr 1, 2009)

> Unfortunately there is no standard notation, but it's usual to see the faces around front labeled U, R, DR, DL, L (going clockwise) and the faces around up labeled F, L, BL, BR, R (going clockwise). The other four faces are so rarely (that is, never) used in algs that nobody bothers to name them  But yeah, D in Jaap's notation is DR in the common alg notation.


Hmmm... that's interesting. I like what you're describing a lot more than what I did, because it's so much more like the cube notation we're all so used to. How about F, U, R, L, DR, DL, BL, BR, and B, D, BLD, BRD for the missing 4 faces?
EDIT: I just made the change. Tell me if it looks good.



qqwref said:


> Incidentally, you wouldn't be open to making a heise-style gigaminx sim... would you?


I just *knew* you would ask this. Unfortunately, the code I've written wouldn't scale well at all. That's hardly a reason not reason not to do it though...



Robert-Y said:


> Yay 469 secs first megaminx solve ever lol  Figured it out by myself


How is your first solve so damn fast? My first was over 12 minutes!



Pedro said:


> is it possible to "close" it, so it looks more like a mefferts?


I'm not exactly sure what you're describing. Are you looking for something besides the gap and cut_depth?


----------

